# Right Size Binding w/ Boots?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I've got size 9 K2 Raider BOA boots and size L Burton C16 bindings. The size L bindings range 9-11, so I'm on the lower end. Any opinions on the right fit? Thanks!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

In a previous post you said that you have used your C16 bindings a total of 15 days. You should know by now if the boots fit the bindings properly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the response, but it's not helpful. I'm looking for some feedback from others who have had the same questions. I just bought new boots that I've ridden twice with these bindings and I'm mindful that the size range for the bindings is 9-11 and I'm wearing 9's. That said, I'm considering purchasing new bindings and would think that I might be better off purchasing bindings with a range that ends at size 9 (size M) as opposed to starting at size 9 (size L). Any other inputs?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, well then, your original post said that you already had the bindings, not that you were going to buy new ones so it lacked the necessary information. That said, I have size 9 feet and have found it always better to get the larger size of the 2 just in case you go to a size 9 boot that has a larger footprint than you already have. You already have a set of C-16s and if you don't have any problems with fit to your current boot, then I'd stick with the Larges.


----------

